# Box Joint Jig, Redux



## LarryWA (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello!

Been wanting to make precision box joints on the table saw for a long time.
Bought an Incra LS WonderFence a couple of years ago-very nice, however installed on my shaper.
Would like a precision jig for my table saw, and not ready to purchase another Incra jig.
Have investigated box joint jigs and found many great designs out there.
I would like repeatable accuracy to within a thousandth of an inch, which leaves me looking at screw and gear advance jigs. I've concluded that a lead screw driven one would be easiest to build and most accurate, since gear-making is an art in itself, and I don't yet feel comfortable with my skill level in that area.
(BTW, if anyone has come up with an accurate, repeatable jig for gear-making, I'd be very interested.)
So, it comes down to stumpynubs, who has a new incremental box joint jig, ibuildit.ca, with two different jigs, one I saw here by SpotTheCat, and one on YouTube by Ken Stiles.
Of them, I'm most interested in Ken Stiles' because he appears to incorporate a kerf cutter in the setup and there is a cam-operated positive stop. Unfortunately, there is no turn counter nor rapid traverse. I'd also like a microadjuster. His plans are free and I have them, but they are sparse and his video doesn't show any of the actual build.
Has anyone built Ken Stiles' box joint jig? Do the plans make sense? Does it work as advertised? Made any modifications to it? Did you make a video of the build? If you did, would you be so kind to share it?
Any other thoughts?
Thanks in advance.

Larry


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

What's the matter with Norm's simple jig? I've built a pile of boxes using that and have been pleased with the outcome. You trying to avoid glue?


----------



## LarryWA (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi, teejk,

Sounds like your jig works great for you.
My needs and interests may be a little different than yours.
Here's to you!

Larry


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I made this one several years ago and it works great. Very adjustable.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=box+joint+jig+plans&qpvt=box+joint+jig+plans&FORM=VDRE#view=detail&mid=A5BDE671AE1EE43592ECA5BDE671AE1EE43592EC

I think you can buy the plan and down load it as a PDF file.


----------



## neverenougftackle (May 6, 2013)

. I too can ring that assurance bell on the jig from Shopnotes, It has been well worth my time in making this box joint jig.. A couple of quick run threws and you can get to the very tight,,,,, or as loose BUT evenly spaced (in order to go together) as you want. Also if you have a dado blade set up, it will adjust to any arbitrary blade width set that you haphazard/slap together/eye ball then placeing that blade onto your arbor. It will adjust to the cut, most pin set-ups count heavy on what the pin/spacing/resetting the exact blades cut width that was made there at the begining and only them,,,IE- pins and their spacing width.
Maybe a side note,,I tried to put together the parts to make their jig on my own on line. If they still offer the parts as a bundle,,,,its well worth you money. When it arives every part is right there no miss matched.


----------



## LarryWA (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi, PaulDoug,

This looks great! I think this jig, with Joelupah's modifications, mounted on a base with a tall back for support and clamping, with the base run with a 3/8-16 lead screw and a positive stop indicator cam would do what I want. I will check it out at the Woodsmith site.

What do you think of this one compared with Ed Stiles' jig?

Here is the link to Ed's YouTube video:






And here is the link to Ed's plans (listed below the video):

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104241668/BOX%20JOINT%20JIG.pdf

Thanks for your very helpful reply.

Larry


----------

